# Gude on Sale - $50 Bread Knife



## daveb (Jun 23, 2015)

I came across this earlier.

I have this knife. I like this knife.

https://www.lehmans.com/p-8502-bread-knife-by-franz-gude.aspx


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 23, 2015)

Dude!


----------



## labor of love (Jun 23, 2015)

Do these regularly go $100?


----------



## daveb (Jun 23, 2015)

Just shy of 100. 89 maybe? Leman is the only US retailer (that I'm aware of) for Gude.


----------



## 99Limited (Jun 23, 2015)

What's the difference between this knife and the one that cost 2x as much? $50 for a Gude bread knife is a heck of a deal(if you're into bread knives).


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 24, 2015)

Anyone rehandling these? Seems like a good deal, but would like to upgrade the knife a bit.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 24, 2015)

I have rehandled one.......and soon to rehandle another as I just bought one for myself! 
Smell ya later Tojiro!
Thanks for the heads up daveb!


----------



## rick_english (Jun 25, 2015)

Beauty---think I'll pick one up.


----------



## chiffonodd (Jun 25, 2015)

I believe this knife was recently featured in a popular television series . . .


----------



## Matus (Jun 25, 2015)

Why would one pick this one over, say, Mac PRO bread knife?


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jun 25, 2015)

Matus said:


> Why would one pick this one over, say, Mac PRO bread knife?



Different serrations, the Gude is great for thick, crusty loaves. The Gude is also more "heavy duty" in construction. I've had the Tojiro bread knife for several years now and I think I've hit the limit on the amount of times I can successfully sharpen the outwards facing scallops of it's serrated edge.


----------



## daveb (Jun 25, 2015)

knyfeknerd said:


> I have rehandled one.......and soon to rehandle another as I just bought one for myself! !



You'll have to be on your A game to make it purtyer than mine...


----------

